# need help on my eoi...please!



## sealtiel092003

Hi everyone!

it's my first time to be here... i need help regarding my eoi. i am planning to submit my eoi for the pool selection tomorrow. i have 115 points with no job offer in nz but is a registered medical technologist by the medical laboratory science board of nz. i have been here in nz for almost 5 months now on a visitor visa.  unfortunately, i was made to believe by the so-called agent who helped (?) me that it is easy to look for a job here even on a visitor visa.  but no company would offer me a job because i do not have a work permit. so i decided to apply for an eoi which would give me a chance to have a work permit thru the wtr visa.

my main question is...is a 115 points, no job offer, qualification BELIEVED to be on the list of absolute shortage(hopefully im right), 4 years work experience in a job in my home country in the absolute shortage list, be enough to be selected from the pool?

any advice would be appreciated!thanks!


----------



## topcat83

sealtiel092003 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> it's my first time to be here... i need help regarding my eoi. i am planning to submit my eoi for the pool selection tomorrow. i have 115 points with no job offer in nz but is a registered medical technologist by the medical laboratory science board of nz. i have been here in nz for almost 5 months now on a visitor visa.  unfortunately, i was made to believe by the so-called agent who helped (?) me that it is easy to look for a job here even on a visitor visa.  but no company would offer me a job because i do not have a work permit. so i decided to apply for an eoi which would give me a chance to have a work permit thru the wtr visa.
> 
> my main question is...is a 115 points, no job offer, qualification BELIEVED to be on the list of absolute shortage(hopefully im right), 4 years work experience in a job in my home country in the absolute shortage list, be enough to be selected from the pool?
> 
> any advice would be appreciated!thanks!


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

I hate the way some of these (as you say 'so called') agents work... is the agent of the NZ Immigration Agency list? If not, then they are not allowed to act as your agent anyway.

With 115 points, and if your work experience or qualification is in an area of absolute skill shortage, and looking at the last applications selected from the pool (see EOI 19 May 2011) you stand a chance - but note the _chance_. That is a fairly low score. 

First things first - and bearing in mind your time on your visitors visa is running out (if you overstay you definitely _won't_ be offered a visa) find out from Immigration if your qualification/work experience counts. We've had situations where qualifications from some institutions have not, and some situations where the experience is not considered to have been gained in a comparable labour market.

If you don't pass this hurdle, then you are very unlikely to succeed and I'd think long and hard about whether you want to spend any more money. . If you do - then it will cost you to submit the EOI. But once you have, you're more likely (but not guaranteed) to get those job interviews.

Good luck!


----------



## sealtiel092003

Hi...how will i know if my experience is comparable to nz's labour market? will my registration in the nz medical laboratory science board count? doesn't it mean that if the board gave me a registration, then my qualification from my country is same as here in nz because in the first place they assessed my quals first before granting me a registration and practising cert?

im really emotionally and mentally stressed right now. i hate how this agent made me believe that it is easy to get a job here in nz even if you are on a visitor visa.but whatcan i do? i do not have any choice...even if my eoi score is a little low...i have to take a risk... it's the only way i can think of right now in order to get a work permit. 

thank u for your advice!


----------



## Darla.R

If you're on a visitors visa what exactly did this 'agent' help you with  Surely they didn't charge you for the 'advice' to use a visitor's visa to look for work in New Zealand.

I'm sorry but that sounds wrong to me. Are they licensed?

NZEmbassy.com

You should probably make a complaint about them offering poor advice.

As for the EOI, why not go ahead and make an application. You don't seem to have much of an alternative under the circumstances you're in.


----------



## Darla.R

P.S.

Topcat posted a link yesterday to the latest round of EOI selection stats. 

EOI 19 May 2011


----------



## Roc33

Hi there!
From my experience you can get a job while being on a visitor visa as long as you find an employer who wants to fill in all the paper work and apply for the work permit. Maybe it is harder now than it was 3 years ago... and I don´t know where in NZ you are located, but you surely can do it... there may be someone out there who would not mind filling all those paper if they need you... the thing is to find them!
The bigger the city the more chances you have to get a job although there is more competition, too. 
If you are going to apply for residence you need to make sure that you renew your visitors visa, as the residence application takes a few months to be processed and you don´t want your visa to expire because then you will be in a more complicated situation. Always make sure your visa will be valid for the amount of time you will have to wait.

If your activity is on the shortage list you will be fine,´don´t worry about the 115 point, you only need 100 to be selected.
If your activity is not on any on the lists on the other hand, they may be reluctant to approve a work to residence visa, as they may not know for sure whether you will find a job easily or whether you may be taking a job away from a kiwi.... so that will be trickier...
But don´t lose hope, it is a long and stressful process (mine was even harder as my husband was a skilled worker so I guess we were not expat but immigrants??? ) but anyway we got there.... and so will you!!!!
One suggestion would be to get on the immigration page and search, and search! Believe me it is hard work but it pays off, I did all the work permits and all the residence application by myself!!!

If you ever need information from Immigration I would suggest you emaile them instead of phoning... I found that on the phone sometimes you don´t get very accurate info... at leas that was my experience!
Best of lucks!!!!


----------



## sealtiel092003

Darla.R said:


> If you're on a visitors visa what exactly did this 'agent' help you with  Surely they didn't charge you for the 'advice' to use a visitor's visa to look for work in New Zealand.
> 
> I'm sorry but that sounds wrong to me. Are they licensed?
> 
> 
> 
> You should probably make a complaint about them offering poor advice.
> 
> As for the EOI, why not go ahead and make an application. You don't seem to have much of an alternative under the circumstances you're in.


waaaah! she made me believe that she would help me find a job here in nz thru her so-called "connections". was i so stupid to believe her!!! i paid her and trusted her regarding my application...but to my surprise, there wasn't even a single job opening for my qualification when i arrived here( contrary to what she made me and my family believed). argh!!! and if she is really "knowledgeable" with the immigration processes ( as what she always tells her client), then the best way for me to be here is thru the SMC.  can't help but regret it. i've wasted so much time and money... 

i don't think she is licensed! she is always telling us that they have a licensed immigration adviser but when i checked the INZ website, their company wasn't even on the list! i think when a company has a licensed immig adviser, the name of the adviser should appear on the immigration website together with the company/consultancy agency that they are under. 

i just really hope i could eventually find a job here... i know im not the only one who has been with this agent. there are many others like me here. i just hope they would stop already.


----------



## sealtiel092003

sealtiel092003 said:


> waaaah! she made me believe that she would help me find a job here in nz thru her so-called "connections". was i so stupid to believe her!!! i paid her and trusted her regarding my application...but to my surprise, there wasn't even a single job opening for my qualification when i arrived here( contrary to what she made me and my family believed). argh!!! and if she is really "knowledgeable" with the immigration processes ( as what she always tells her client), then the best way for me to be here is thru the SMC.  can't help but regret it. i've wasted so much time and money...
> 
> i don't think she is licensed! she is always telling us that they have a licensed immigration adviser but when i checked the INZ website, their company wasn't even on the list! i think when a company has a licensed immig adviser, the name of the adviser should appear on the immigration website together with the company/consultancy agency that they are under.
> 
> i just really hope i could eventually find a job here... i know im not the only one who has been with this agent. there are many others like me here. i just hope they would stop already.


and have i mentioned that they charged me with NZ$3000 for the processing of my visitor visa!!!


----------



## sealtiel092003

how long does it usually take to know if the eoi ive submitted was selected? days?weeks? or will my status automatically change to selected from submitted on the same day of the pool selection? thanks!


----------



## Roc33

If you send your application on a Monday, for example, and the next selection day is on the Wednesday, they will select you right there as long as you have the points. And it changes to selected. Then after that they review your EOI and once they have checked it, then it changes to succesful, and that is when they sent you the Invitation to Apply package.


----------



## Roc33

From selected to successful it takes over a week to show on the website.


----------



## sealtiel092003

Roc33 said:


> If you send your application on a Monday, for example, and the next selection day is on the Wednesday, they will select you right there as long as you have the points. And it changes to selected. Then after that they review your EOI and once they have checked it, then it changes to succesful, and that is when they sent you the Invitation to Apply package.


if the last pool selection was last May 19, does it mean that today (june 1) will be the next? i submitted my eoi yesterday...and im still waiting for the latest news from INZ.


----------



## Roc33

The next one should be tomorrow I guess... I think it is every two weeks. If it is tomorrow, check your status online and as soon as it is selected it will show. They will not send you a letter or anything until they have reviewed all your info and a ready to invite to apply. I don´t remember exactly how long it took ours, but I think it was a couple of weeks at the most, altough I think it depends on who does the checks, some officers are faster than others. Ours turned out to be pretty fast.
Let me tell you that our residence application was under SMC, not work to residence, but I think the process is the same.


----------



## Roc33

I have just remembered that it showed selected first, then a couple of week or so showed successful, and it took a few more weeks to get the ITA package on the mail.


----------



## sealtiel092003

im nervous right now...hope i'll get selected tomorrow! my score is a little low...but i hope i'll be selected.

may i know whats your profession? i was so amazed that u got a job even on a visitor visa... hope i'll be able to get one too.


----------



## Roc33

My husband was the principal applicant, He is a cabinetmaker and three years ago cabinemaking was on the skills shortage list, so it was easy to get a work permit. But he needed the job offer. He got it after only two weeks of starting looking for a job. But we live in Auckland, and this was before the "crisis" in 2008.
He had to knock a few doors, it was not the frist place he applied that he got the job offer, but he approached business that were not publishing any ads for hiring. We just got the Yellow Pages and started phoning, and after a few days somebody said, ok, come over let´s have a talk... and that was it! 
Remember that there are always over 40% of jobs that are never advertised, NZ is a small country and word of mouth applies a lot here, people just get their employees through others sometimes...


----------



## Roc33

I can understand how you feel... I was the same!! But don´t worry they will pick you on the next pool selection!!!


----------



## sealtiel092003

lucky for you!  i am having a hard time looking for a job as a medical laboratory technician. i've had some job interviews but unfortunately they won't hire me because i don't have a "ready" work permit since i only have a visitor visa.  i feel so unlucky... from being fooled by the "agent" i've trusted and up to not finding a job until now.


----------



## Roc33

I can only imagine how you feel... It is unbelievable how people can take advantage and promise things that it is impossible to know for sure whether you will be able to get and on top of everything charging you such a ridiculous amount of money for a visitor´s visa!!!... Maybe in your profession is more difficult to find companies willing to go through all the paperwork... but if there is a shortage of lab technicians you shouldn´t have any problems with your work to residence application.


----------



## karimax

sealtiel092003 said:


> lucky for you!  i am having a hard time looking for a job as a medical laboratory technician. i've had some job interviews but unfortunately they won't hire me because i don't have a "ready" work permit since i only have a visitor visa.  i feel so unlucky... from being fooled by the "agent" i've trusted and up to not finding a job until now.


hi sealtiel092003, how long have you been in NZ as a tourist? by the way how was your EOI? have you been selected already? I am also new and just recently submitted my EOI.... 

Thanks and please do keep us posted... mabuhay!


----------



## sealtiel092003

karimax said:


> hi sealtiel092003, how long have you been in NZ as a tourist? by the way how was your EOI? have you been selected already? I am also new and just recently submitted my EOI....
> 
> Thanks and please do keep us posted... mabuhay!


Hi! ive been here for 5 months now, going to my 6th month.  my EOI was not selected during the last pool because they had a very high criteria during that time. How was yours? were you selected? and how many points do you have? do you have a job offer/employment?


----------



## Roc33

you need to keep trying to get a job offer as that makes all the difference when you don´t have too many points. We only had 115 points but my husband was already working here when we applied for the residency. Don´t give up!!! keep trying and knocking doors... one will eventually open!!! I know it is hard and not many people want to give you a job offer if you don´t have a work permit already, but you will find someone who will... beliveve me!
Grab the Yellow Pages, take a deep breath, and start phoning and asking if they don´t need a lab technician... That was the strategy that got my husband his job offer when we first got here, i know it was over 3 years ago and the economy was different then, but there must be someone out there who needs you and will be willing to give you the job offer for your work permit.
if you get that, then the residency will be a piece of cake!! DON´T GIVE UP!!! and keep us posted!


----------



## karimax

sealtiel092003 said:


> Hi! ive been here for 5 months now, going to my 6th month.  my EOI was not selected during the last pool because they had a very high criteria during that time. How was yours? were you selected? and how many points do you have? do you have a job offer/employment?


oic, well I hope you would be selected in the next selection... I had a 145 points (combined with my wife) because of IT criteria.... my status is now "selected" but I think that they are doing some preliminary checking to see if my claims are accurate.... hopefully (fingers crossed) we would be invited to apply... 

if your on visitor visa... how long is the validity of your visa? did you try looking in Christchruch? I heard from a friend that hospitals there are hiring.....

Good luck to us all! cheers to everyone!


----------



## karimax

Roc33 said:


> you need to keep trying to get a job offer as that makes all the difference when you don´t have too many points. We only had 115 points but my husband was already working here when we applied for the residency. Don´t give up!!! keep trying and knocking doors... one will eventually open!!! I know it is hard and not many people want to give you a job offer if you don´t have a work permit already, but you will find someone who will... beliveve me!
> Grab the Yellow Pages, take a deep breath, and start phoning and asking if they don´t need a lab technician... That was the strategy that got my husband his job offer when we first got here, i know it was over 3 years ago and the economy was different then, but there must be someone out there who needs you and will be willing to give you the job offer for your work permit.
> if you get that, then the residency will be a piece of cake!! DON´T GIVE UP!!! and keep us posted!


you are right Roc33! your advice is very inspiring for beginners like us... 

cheers!


----------



## Roc33

karimax said:


> you are right Roc33! your advice is very inspiring for beginners like us...
> 
> cheers!


Hi Karimax,

Thank you! But i have been in that situation before and know what it is like, so I can totally understand how you all feel and how hard sometimes it is at the beginning... happy to help at least by sharing my experience
Cheers!!!


----------



## sealtiel092003

karimax said:


> oic, well I hope you would be selected in the next selection... I had a 145 points (combined with my wife) because of IT criteria.... my status is now "selected" but I think that they are doing some preliminary checking to see if my claims are accurate.... hopefully (fingers crossed) we would be invited to apply...
> 
> if your on visitor visa... how long is the validity of your visa? did you try looking in Christchruch? I heard from a friend that hospitals there are hiring.....
> 
> Good luck to us all! cheers to everyone!


i've been looking for a job almost everywhere but luck hasn't come my way until now... I know in God's time all will be well for me. 

There are some hiring but mostly for nurses and not for labtechs like me...


----------



## Keshai

Hi

Sealtie

Did you sort out your issues? I have the same problem and requre help asap....if you can please feel free to give me advice as the stress and frustration is tremendous. mY IMMIGRATION agency is a bunch of liars and frauds i spent so much money and found out now when i reached NZ that everything they have done has been lies lies lies.........

Hope you can assist me with any info

Keshai


----------

